# reGen2 Linux

## Belliash

Witam,

Chciałbym dzisiaj, zaprezentować wszystkim nową dystrybucję Linuksa – reGen2. Jak sama nazwa wskazuje, projekt bazuje w dużej mierze na Gentoo i być może niektórzy spotkali się już wcześniej z tą nazwą.

Dystrybucję zapoczątkował Caleb Cushing, w internecie znany jako xenoterracide w 2009r, po tym jak na skutek nieporozumień i konfliktów z Danielem Robbinsem przestał opiekować się drzewem Portage w Funtoo. Jego repozytorium zawierało trzy gałęzie: gentoo.org, funtoo.org oraz regen2.org. System ten jednak prawie wcale nie różnił się od Funtoo. reGen2 z założenia miał być łatwiejszą, szybszą, stabilniejsza i bezpieczniejszą dystrybucją. Z czasem, Caleb Cushing planował także wprowadzić nowy, szybszy system zarządzania pakietami, który początkowo nazwal emerge-ng. Niestety, w maju 2009, zrezygnował z dalszych prac, na swoim blogu, pisząc jedynie kilka słów informujących o tym jak wiele jest do zrobienia i że nie podoła wszystkiemu sam.

W czerwcu 2011 roku, a więc po przeszło dwóch latach od porzucenia prac, postanowiliśmy skontaktować się z pierwotnym autorem dystrybucji, prosząc o przejęcie projektu. Dzięki uprzejmości Caleba, uzyskaliśmy dostęp nie tylko do nazwy i repozytorium, ale także do kanału IRC w sieci FreeNode. W chwili obecnej, mimo iż nazwa pozostała nie zmieniona, jest to zupełnie nowy projekt, prowadzony przez grupę AsioTec.

reGen2 jest wariacją Gentoo, łączącą w sobie najlepsze cechy obu dystrybucji (Gentoo i Funtoo), potrafiącą współpracować zarówno z jądrem Linuksa, jak i FreeBSD. Zaimplementowane rozwiązania oraz polityka zespołu sprawiają, że jest to rozwiązanie niemal dla każdego. Co więcej, reGen2 jest dystrybucją ciągłą, w znacznym stopniu kompatybilną z obema dystrybucjami, umożliwiając tym samym łatwą, szybką i co najważniejsze, bezbolesną migrację.

Z punktu widzenia użytkownika końcowego główna różnica pomiędzy wszystkimi trzema dystrybucjami, jest drzewo Portage. Mimo, iż każde ma wspólą część znaną z Gentoo, to zarówno Funtoo jak i reGen2 wprowadzają pewne zmiany i udoskonalenia. Nasze drzewo synchronizowane jest z Gentoo dwa razy w ciągu doby, oraz posiada dodatkowo zintegrowane 2 overlaye:

  foo-overlay

 regen2-overlay

Dzięki takiemu rozwiązaniu jesteśmy w stanie zapewnić dodatkowe oprogramowanie oraz rozszerzyć możliwości całego systemu. Jednocześnie żaden z istniejących już w Portage pakietów nie jest zastępowany. Wyjątkiem są kadu (pobierane bezpośrednio z roslin-uberlay), oraz ebuildy umieszczone w regen2-overlay. Pozwala to na łatwe sforkowanie i zastąpienie każdego pakietu, do czasu aż, ostatnio coraz bardziej opieszali, deweloperzy Gentoo naprawią błąd. W odróżnieniu od Funtoo ma to jednak charakter prewencyjny. W momencie, gdy poprawiona wersja pakietu trafi do głównego drzewa, użytkownicy powinni mieć możliwość skorzystania z jego oryginalnej wersji.

Ponadtwo główne cechy reGen2 to:

 Drzewo Portage: własne, zgodne w 99,9% z Gentoo.Wszystkie wprowadzone przez deweloperów Gentoo zmiany są automatycznie włączane co 12 godzin. Zapewnia to przede wszystkim stałe aktualizacje wszystkich pakietów.

 Drzewo oparte o GIT: Jest to szybszy i bardziej efektywny sposób synchronizacji. Dodatkowo, GIT zapewnia sprawdzanie integralności wykorzystując algorytm SHA-1, przez co zbędne staje się sprawdzanie sum kontrolnych plików umieszczonych w drzewie podczas instalacji pakietów, co skraca czas ich instalacji. Ponadto, reGen2 wykorzystuje mechanizm “shallow clone”, dzięki któremu na dysku nie jest przechowywana cała historia zmian, a w konsekwencji Portage nie rozrasta się tak bardzo wraz z kolejnymi synchronizacjami. Miesięczne drzewo może zajmować nawet do 40MB mniej!

 Thin Manifest: Znany doskonale z Funtoo specjalny tryb, w którym pliki manifest przechowują jedynie sumy kontrolne danych pobieranych do ${DISTFILES}. Dzięki takiemu rozwiązaniu zajmują one zdecydowanie mniej miejsca na dysku, a sam proces emergowania pakietu trwa krócej.

 Local Patch: Ficzers autorstwa Slashbeast, dający możliwość nakładania dodatkowych łatek na pakiety bez konieczności edytowanie ebuildów. Wystarczy jedynie dopisac FEATURES=”localpatch” do /etc/make.conf. Domyślnie łatki umieszczone powinny być w /etc/portage/patches/[kategoria]/[pakiet]/. Ponadto, w przypadku reGen2, ficzers ten został dodatkowo rozszerzony o opcję oznaczania pakietów na które nałożone zostaną dodatkowe łatki.

 Automatyczne Zależności: XZ jest coraz częściej stosowany przy kompresji paczek. Jednak, aby móc z niego skorzystać, niezbędna jest instalacja pakietu xz-utils. W reGen2, pakiet ten jest automatycznie dodawany do zależności jeżeli jest tylko wymagany, a nie został wcześniej zainstalowany.

 reGen2 Kernel: regen2-sources jest patchsetem bazującym na gentoo-sources. Dodatkowo wprowadza on wsparcie dla Advanced Multi Layered Unification Filesystem, Budget Fair Queueing oraz Uber-Readahead.

Więcej informacji znaleźć można na stronie grupy AsioTec.

----------

## makalega

Znam od dawna, ale to w dużej mierze  jest fork  Gentoo, tak jak Funtoo, aczkolwiek bardzo dobry projekt   :Wink: 

----------

## Pryka

Panowie chwała wam za to, ale kurde nie lepiej pomóc chłopakom od Gentoo i zarzucić jakimiś nowymi pomysłami niż ZNOWU robić kolejne DISTRO miejmy nadzieję nie z rzeszą 5 aktywnych użytkowników?

Ja wam życzę jak najlepiej ale to się często tak kończy. Powodzenia jeszcze raz, i jak już mówiłem nie omieszkam sprawdzić w wolniejszej chwili.Last edited by Pryka on Sun Nov 06, 2011 8:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

A ja sie z tego dowiedziałem, że Funtoo to fork Gentoo, z niemałym zdziwieniem.

Życzę szczęścia, choć najdziwniejsze w Linuxie jest, że np mamy około 600 dystrybucji (w tym około  100 aktywnych), 

a gdybym zebral wszystkie przeglądarki internetowe, komunikatory, programy pocztowe i odtwarzacze multimedialne, to nie uzbieram setki, a jakbym chciał dobry equalizer dla alsy z gui w QT lub Gtk....  :Wink: 

Ale cóż, widocznie tworzenie własnej dystrybucji Linuxa  jest łatwiejsze od tworzenia programów dla Linuxa.

Choćby najprostszych.

Powodzenia

 :Cool: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Panowie chwała wam za to, ale kurde nie lepiej pomóc chłopakom od Gentoo i zarzucić jakimiś nowymi pomysłami niż ZNOWU robić kolejne DISTRO miejmy nadzieję nie z rzeszą 5 aktywnych użytkowników?
> 
> Ja wam życzę jak najlepiej ale to się często tak kończy. Powodzenia jeszcze raz, i jak już mówiłem nieomieszkań sprawdzić w wolniejszej chwili.

 

Z calym szacunkiem, ale chlopaki od Gentoo sa nieco zamknieta grupa, do ktorych ciezko dotrzec. Z jednej strony maja swoje racje, jednak w niektorych sytuacjach nie zwracaja uwagi na zdanie innych. Czesto zaliczaja tez rozne wpadki, jednoczesnie podchodzac do tego z ignorancja, bo w koncu nic sie nie stalo... Czesc z tych rzeczy opisalem u siebie na blogu, a znacznie wiecej opowiedziec moga inne osoby z tego forum, a przynajmniej jedna... Jeśli chodzi o Funtoo, to też nie wyobrazam sobie tam wspolpracy... szczegolnie z drobbinsem, ktory juz nie jednego zrazil do siebie. Zreszta swego czasu kilku devow odeszlo, wlasnie przez Niego... Nic dziwnego ze nie chcieli go spowrotem w Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Inna sprawa ze Funtoo ma jakas dziwna polityke... Jak cos w Gentoo nie dziala, to zrobia forka w swoim overlayu... Z 1 strony ok... ale z 2 ten pakiet zostaje tam na dlugo, mimo ze w Gentoo zostal juz dawno naprawiony i ukazalo sie 5 aktualizacji... uzytkownicy nadal sa skazani na starsza wersje, bo nikomu nie chce sie usunac tego z overlaya.

----------

## Pryka

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *Pryka wrote:*   Panowie chwała wam za to, ale kurde nie lepiej pomóc chłopakom od Gentoo i zarzucić jakimiś nowymi pomysłami niż ZNOWU robić kolejne DISTRO miejmy nadzieję nie z rzeszą 5 aktywnych użytkowników?
> 
> Ja wam życzę jak najlepiej ale to się często tak kończy. Powodzenia jeszcze raz, i jak już mówiłem nieomieszkań sprawdzić w wolniejszej chwili. 
> 
> Z calym szacunkiem, ale chlopaki od Gentoo sa nieco zamknieta grupa, do ktorych ciezko dotrzec. Z jednej strony maja swoje racje, jednak w niektorych sytuacjach nie zwracaja uwagi na zdanie innych. Czesto zaliczaja tez rozne wpadki, jednoczesnie podchodzac do tego z ignorancja, bo w koncu nic sie nie stalo... Czesc z tych rzeczy opisalem u siebie na blogu, a znacznie wiecej opowiedziec moga inne osoby z tego forum, a przynajmniej jedna... Jeśli chodzi o Funtoo, to też nie wyobrazam sobie tam wspolpracy... szczegolnie z drobbinsem, ktory juz nie jednego zrazil do siebie. Zreszta swego czasu kilku devow odeszlo, wlasnie przez Niego... Nic dziwnego ze nie chcieli go spowrotem w Gentoo 
> ...

 

Ze wszystkim się zgadzam bo sam widziałem to na własne oczy, ale znowu taką zamkniętą grupą to raczej nie są bo niemożna sobie na takie coś pozwolić w sytuacji gdy system jest tworzony przez ochotniczych zespół developerów. W końcu zabrakłoby ludzi do zajmowania się tym distro, a jak wiadomo jakiś tam ruch ciągle jest, ktoś odchodzi ktoś przychodzi. Na pewno nie są to przypadkowe osoby jakaś tam selekcja musi być, ale kurde to nie wolnomularstwo i przecież nawet z naszej części forum i ogólnie kraju jest spora grupka devów.

----------

